# VOODOO DOLL BOTTLE...Polymer clay tutorial



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

The_Weird_Kid said:


> Hello everyone! I am continuing with the "Monster Bottle" theme to give some variety for the Apothecary cabinet/shelf. This time, I take a bottle I got from Hobby Lobby and turned it into a Voodoo Doll bottle. Let me show you how I did it.
> Thank you for watching!
> 
> 
> VOODOO DOLL BOTTLE! Polymer clay tutorial for your Apothecary shelf/cabinet. Easy and cheap!


I have some small bottles so going to try


----------



## Fraidy (Jun 11, 2020)

The_Weird_Kid said:


> Hello everyone! I am continuing with the "Monster Bottle" theme to give some variety for the Apothecary cabinet/shelf. This time, I take a bottle I got from Hobby Lobby and turned it into a Voodoo Doll bottle. Let me show you how I did it.
> Thank you for watching!
> 
> 
> VOODOO DOLL BOTTLE! Polymer clay tutorial for your Apothecary shelf/cabinet. Easy and cheap!


So cool! I love how all the bottles you've made are so well-done and unique!


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Fraidy said:


> So cool! I love how all the bottles you've made are so well-done and unique!


Thank you. The thing I love most about doing bottles is I could do literally 1000’s and not make the same one twice.


Lokai said:


> I have some small bottles so going to try


that would be awesome if love to see what you come up with.


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

The_Weird_Kid said:


> Thank you. The thing I love most about doing bottles is I could do literally 1000’s and not make the same one twice.
> 
> that would be awesome if love to see what you come
> 
> ...



hello, this is made with Paper clay ...It's not done...I think I'll change the colour and add some beads.


I'll she you soon

O'Leo


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Lokai said:


> hello, this is made with Paper clay ...It's not done...I think I'll change the colour and add some beads.
> 
> 
> I'll she you soon
> ...


I look foreword to seeing it.


----------

